# Gloves/Straps



## NoodleArms (Apr 17, 2011)

Ive been told to try and not wear gloves/straps when training as it helps strengthen your ligaments/tendons. But christ my wrists feel like they are going to snap when im bench pressing. I know you shouldn't wear them when training biceps.

Anyone clear this up for me?


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

NoodleArms said:


> Ive been told to try and not wear gloves/straps when training as it helps strengthen your ligaments/tendons. But christ my wrists feel like they are going to snap when im bench pressing. I know you shouldn't wear them when training biceps.
> 
> Anyone clear this up for me?


I'm confused, you say u should wear them when training biceps but talking about bench press???

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hampy71 (Jan 18, 2011)

NoodleArms said:


> Ive been told to try and not wear gloves/straps when training as it helps strengthen your ligaments/tendons. But christ my wrists feel like they are going to snap when im bench pressing. I know you shouldn't wear them when training biceps.
> 
> Anyone clear this up for me?


I don't see how you would benefit from wearing straps for bench or curls!! Straps only really benefit "pulling" exercises. I only ever use straps on "back" day, and only for deads and shrugs cos my grip gives way before I end the final couple of sets


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

dont wear gloves unless you have a valid reason for not wanting better hand strength .

i use wrist wraps to help support my wrists also i use them all the time im in the gym .

if deadlifting do not wear lifting straps unless your going for super heavy rack pulls .


----------



## Hampy71 (Jan 18, 2011)

uhan said:


> dont wear gloves unless you have a valid reason for not wanting better hand strength .
> 
> i use wrist wraps to help support my wrists also i use them all the time im in the gym .
> 
> if deadlifting do not wear lifting straps unless your going for super heavy rack pulls .


Are we talking about the same kind of straps here? ie wrap them round the bar! Why not use straps for deads? I simply cannot keep hold of the bar for my last couple of sets without them


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Hampy71 said:


> Are we talking about the same kind of straps here? ie wrap them round the bar! Why not use straps for deads? I simply cannot keep hold of the bar for my last couple of sets without them


wrist wraps for wrists not lifting .

but i did mention lifting straps as you said you use ....reason to not use them is simple the more you use lifting straps the less your grip has to work and get stronger so using straps less means grip worked more as its a muscle so over time your grip will be strong enough to hold the weight you need to lift .

grip quickly catches up .


----------



## Hampy71 (Jan 18, 2011)

uhan said:


> wrist wraps for wrists not lifting .
> 
> but i did mention lifting straps as you said you use ....reason to not use them is simple the more you use lifting straps the less your grip has to work and get stronger so using straps less means grip worked more as its a muscle so over time your grip will be strong enough to hold the weight you need to lift .
> 
> grip quickly catches up .


Oh ok mate didn't know you meant supports. Yes I only use them for last set or two when I know my grip won't hold out. Yes I agree in time it catches up, it's miles better than it was but still need the straps to get them last few reps out.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

when doing deadlifts try doing deadlift holds with a double over hand grip and not using thumbs like a suicide grip on bench press then deadlift to top and hold for 1 min a few times also do same on chin up bar .


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

Get some wrist "wraps" for benching.

I use wrist straps now for rack pulls as I nearly tore my bicep using alternative grip and also shrugs because I like to use double overhand grip.

Deadlift with a mixed grip though, no straps... Only fairys and big strong bastard who lift atlas stones and deadlift cars use straps


----------

